# piano tuner in Ajijic



## hansarn (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know someone who will tune a piano in Ajijic?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ask someone who has a piano. Music Appreciation Society, Old Posada, local residents, schools, etc.
I'm sure there is someone not too far away. You might also call a piano dealer in Guadalajara; they can be found with Google.


----------



## hansarn (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. I found what I needed. Have an appointment this week.


----------

